# elite archery??



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

First go shoot them! Take your time and shoot others as well. You will see for yourself!


----------



## easton shooter (Oct 14, 2010)

I know this guy who shoots them and he says there great and very smooth and have the speed that you want and also exelent on the accuracy.. and they are longer axel to axel and that's better for me when I like to shoot 95 yards deer hunting. Its more accurate


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

Love mine! If I buy another, it will be an Elite again.


----------



## easton shooter (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it any accurate


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

Only as accurate as you are my friend!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

easton shooter said:


> I know this guy who shoots them and he says there great and very smooth and have the speed that you want and also exelent on the accuracy.. and they are longer axel to axel and that's better for me when I like to shoot 95 yards deer hunting. Its more accurate


I am not trying to be rude here but based on your previous posts here do you actually know what Field Archery is?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*field*



x-hunta said:


> I am not trying to be rude here but based on your previous posts here do you actually know what Field Archery is?


I don't think that's rude. Turns out he's 16 and can hit a paper plate at 95 yards. Sounds like he might make a good field shooter someday.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Maybe good field shooter but certainly not a very ethical hunter shooting deers at 95 yards...


----------



## easton shooter (Oct 14, 2010)

I just started Archery hunting last year and i can shoot just as good as others who have been bow hunting for 20 years show some respect


----------



## easton shooter (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh yah and nockon I've watched people in my huntin group shoot bucks at 95 yards and they went not more than 20 yards. They make 7 pin sights for a reason u know


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

easton shooter said:


> Oh yah and nockon I've watched people in my huntin group shoot bucks at 95 yards and they went not more than 20 yards. They make 7 pin sights for a reason u know


Someone seems arrogant, you still have avoided my question, do you know what field archery actually is?


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

easton shooter said:


> Oh yah and nockon I've watched people in my huntin group shoot bucks at 95 yards and they went not more than 20 yards. They make 7 pin sights for a reason u know


Ya for outdoor 3-D shoots. There is a reason the targets creep out in the middle of the 3-D season and then they pull them in towards the end. Not so you will take 95 yd shots at but so your 30's are clean kills.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

easton shooter said:


> Oh yah and nockon I've watched people in my huntin group shoot bucks at 95 yards and they went not more than 20 yards. They make 7 pin sights for a reason u know


I call bs on those 95 yard kills, and as for 7 pin sights for 95 yards, bs also. Tell me how you have all seven pins set up to reach 95. Seven pin sights are actually for the most part for guys that like to set there sight in 5 yard increments out to 50 from 20. So what's your layout? 15 yard increments? Your sight housing wouldn't allow you to gap that far. That's the reason for your long travel vertical bars to allow field and fita shooters to reach those longer ranges.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Back to the REAL topic... Elite.
They are a great hunting bow.... smooth, accurate, and very, very fast.
I dont hunt though. I have an XLR and I use it for field. It is the longest ATA bow they have, though they just released their first 'target bow' and its even shorter than my XLR. I like mine for field, it works pretty good, but If I could do it over again, I might have considered something longer ATA and more stable, when considering I only shoot paper (field and spots). 3D would be different... it works great for 3D, and is very fast, even at 27" and 60#. (280fs no prob....)

Hope this helps.... 

B~


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

ya the elites shoot great. I just started field archery last fall, I'm normally a spottie but I ended up using my gt 500 with a hunting set up for our 540 league (a shortened 900) i was normally in the upper 520s not bad for 70lbs and a punchy release. this year i'll be shooting my XLR with back tension and nanos. I think the pure would be a nice bow but you might want to look at the Tour for field. If your looking for a bow to do double duty for 3 d the pure would be sweet. I have a pure on order just for 3 d.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

easton shooter said:


> Oh yah and nockon I've watched people in my huntin group shoot bucks at 95 yards and they went not more than 20 yards. They make 7 pin sights for a reason u know


Yes. There are people that can make killing shots on deer that are 95 yards away. But you honestly tell me that at that distance, with no control of a deers reaction, that you can mentally calculate wind direction, wind speed, spot each and every limb or twig between you and the deer, and put a broadhead tipped arrow into the 8" kill zone of a deer EACH and EVERY shot. Bar none. The answer to this question is an absolute resounding NO. This is not my opinion. It is the law of Physics my friend. It is not a question of whether or not you are a good enough shot to hit a non moving target in completely controlled curcumstances at 95 yards. I have not doubt in your abilities to do just that. But with so many "uncontrollables" when you are hunting living, breathing, jittery animals, to take such a shot is simply and completely unethical. Yes, you will no doubt make quick clean kills at this distance from time to time. But at that distance on a live moving animal and with all the factors I mentioned above, you're chances are far greater of wounding or missing the animal than they are of you hitting that vital EVERY TIME!

It is completely your choice when you are hunting as to exactly what shot you will take or not, and what you consider ethical or unethical. Others can give you their opinion just as I have here, but in the end it is completely your decision and yours alone when to and when not to release an arrow. But just remember one thing, you are not the only one that has to live with that decision. The animal you are targeting has to live (or die) with it also. God Bless and Good Hunting my friend.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Brad HT said:


> Back to the REAL topic... Elite.
> They are a great hunting bow.... smooth, accurate, and very, very fast.
> I dont hunt though. I have an XLR and I use it for field. It is the longest ATA bow they have, though they just released their first 'target bow' and its even shorter than my XLR. I like mine for field, it works pretty good, but If I could do it over again, I might have considered something longer ATA and more stable, when considering I only shoot paper (field and spots). 3D would be different... it works great for 3D, and is very fast, even at 27" and 60#. (280fs no prob....)
> 
> ...


The new TOUR is LONGER than the XLR ATA. Slightly shorter brace and slower. Look at the Elite website for 2011 bows.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

TANC said:


> The new TOUR is LONGER than the XLR ATA. Slightly shorter brace and slower. Look at the Elite website for 2011 bows.


Sorry... didnt mean to miss that 1 inch....
still not impressive. For a target bow, I think I would rather have something a bit longer than 37-38".... could be just me though...

Elite has always been Hunting first, and then "oh, there are guys that want to shoot target....? heres a redesigned version of something we already have... try this"

B~


----------

